

Destroying Medieval Books - Thevet
http://medievalbooks.nl/2014/10/31/destroying-medieval-books-and-why-thats-useful/

======
tudorw
In the early seventies I used to unravel the 'pusher' from cocktail umbrellas
to reveal the foreign scrap of newspaper they'd rolled up to create it, is it
still done? Off to check...

------
whitten
I'd heard of palimpset before, but didn't realize old parchments were used to
make bookbinding or ceremonial garb.

------
ggchappell
Fascinating. Thanks for posting.

